

How Mattermark Ranks Frequently Hyped Consumer Startups - dmor
http://mattermark.com/how-mattermark-ranks-10-frequently-hyped-consumer-startups/

======
andygcook
Is there a breakdown of how a Mattermark score is calculated?

Graphs of the Mattermark score changing over time for each company would make
it much easier to see if the company is gaining or losing steam.

Right now, Twitter's score of 1435 doesn't really give me much to go off of in
terms of how they are doing, other than out of these 10 companies, it has the
highest Mattermark score.

~~~
dmor
Yes, graphs and a detailed breakdown of Mattermark score inputs and trends
week over week are available for logged in users.

------
tootie
I've read a few stories today about Snapchat mostly around the supposed co-
founder suing for a slice of their pie. I swear I've never heard of it before
today. And their website is just a picture of two women getting electrocuted
while taking a picture of the sun.

